# Long system boot up after undervolting



## warfae (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi i'm new to undervolting and i have question. After undervolting when i restart my laptop( msi gl75 9se, i7 9750h, rtx 2060, 24gb ram, ssd 512gb) it takes some about 4-5 mins (beforw it was much faster) till windows start, it stucks on msi loading screen, is it normal?


----------



## pavle (Feb 21, 2022)

That just means it doesn't have enough energy to work. Raise the voltage I'd say.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2022)

How are you starting ThrottleStop? Are you using the Task Scheduler? Do not start ThrottleStop until after Windows has started up.

I think your computer has a problem that has nothing to do with undervolting.


----------



## warfae (Feb 21, 2022)

ok 
i dont use task scheduler coz i dont need i just undervolted and when i rebot its allready done like on hw monitor
i had installed intel extreme tuning utility may be its coz this program?
(sry for my englisch)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2022)

Some computers do not reset the voltage when they restart.  You can try holding the Shift key down on the keyboard when you restart. This might reset the voltage register.

Have you tried using a smaller undervolt? Maybe try -100 mV for both the CPU core and the CPU cache. 

I have never heard of a problem like this before being caused by undervolting but anything is possible.


----------



## warfae (Feb 21, 2022)

I tryied -100 both same story
It happend when I undervolted cache -125 and I hade blue screen for the first Time
Maybe bios settings are wrong?


i have reboted and i have 0 on undervolting (hw pic) but problem with long reboting is still on. Maybe i damaged something?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2022)

warfae said:


> Maybe i damaged something?


Probably not.

Did you try uninstalling Intel XTU?

Do you have a SSD or a mechanical hard drive?

Unplug any USB devices when booting up. They can cause problems.


----------



## warfae (Feb 21, 2022)

I already uninstalled Intel xtu 
I have ssd m2 disk
I have only bt to my mouse connected to usb and i have already tryied without it
I will try reinstall system tommorow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

If you undervolt does it show it in the bios as undervolted? If so does it not reset the shown voltage if you reset it? Did you reset the bios to defaults?


----------



## warfae (Feb 21, 2022)

I cant see if its undervolted in bios.
I dont know where to find voltages
I have reset bios to defaults, still long windows loading

Ok problem solved 
Helped os reinstall
Thanks all for help


----------

